# Tennessee vs Georgia predictions/ discussion



## AccUbonD (Oct 31, 2022)

I’m not going to predict, but I want to see Bennett with grass stains all over his Jersey. I also want to see his teammates having to pull clobs of grass out of his face mask. Georgia’s run game probably won’t be a factor but TE’s could be an issue. 

Hopefully the dogs defensive backs, all of them will get burnt all day long. If Tennessee plays like they did against Kentucky fans will be going home early. 

That is all


----------



## Duff (Oct 31, 2022)

Silly Vols


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 31, 2022)

Dawgs by 6.
Only because of playing at home.

If the game was in Kville my prediction would be the exact opposite.


----------



## bobocat (Oct 31, 2022)

Easy with the Vols boys. They haven't been relevant to talk about football in 17 years. They just happy their being mentioned again. I predict Hooker looking out his earhole watching the interception he threw to Ringo.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2022)

I say it's a toss up, the team with the least mistakes will win


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 31, 2022)

I will say this by the numbers Dawgs have the #2 defense in the Nation, Tennessee has 26th!

Tennessee has #1 offense, UGA has #6 scoring offense!

Y'all can do the math.....


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 31, 2022)

bobocat said:


> Easy with the Vols boys. They haven't been relevant to talk about football in 17 years. They just happy their being mentioned again. I predict Hooker looking out his earhole watching the interception he threw to Ringo.


17 years is irrelevant right now. You think Hooker and the boys care about the past. Bama fans (me) say they don't. Bama players say they don't either. This will be the Dawgs first test this year. Maybe end up being their only test until the playoffs. Bad offenses have helped Bennett with good field position and plenty of opportunities. I'm intrigued to see him have to throw deep instead of relying on the tight ends all year. I'm expecting a really good game. I give the Dawgs the edge because of being at home and having a better defense coach. And I mean Kirby


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 31, 2022)

The only prediction I feel comfortable making is that I will be watching it if I am able to.


----------



## bobocat (Oct 31, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> 17 years is irrelevant right now. You think Hooker and the boys care about the past. Bama fans (me) say they don't. Bama players say they don't either. This will be the Dawgs first test this year. Maybe end up being their only test until the playoffs. Bad offenses have helped Bennett with good field position and plenty of opportunities. I'm intrigued to see him have to throw deep instead of relying on the tight ends all year. I'm expecting a really good game. I give the Dawgs the edge because of being at home and having a better defense coach. And I mean Kirby


Looks like it will be Vols first test too after seeing the defenses they played.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 31, 2022)

I’ll be in the woods. But the Dawgs will take it.  I’ll guess 42-30.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 31, 2022)

Can't argue with you there. Last time the Dawgs played a wide offense like UT has was last year's SEC Championship game and that didn't go so well. Bama always struggles against those offenses and they did when Kirby was there. Clemson put up 30 something in the Kirby's last defense coordinator position. We'll see if he's adapted. Again, it'll be interesting


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 31, 2022)

I predict it's gonna be like watching a...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> I’m not going to predict, but I want to see Bennett with grass stains all over his Jersey. I also want to see his teammates having to pull clobs of grass out of his face mask. Georgia’s run game probably won’t be a factor but TE’s could be an issue.
> 
> Hopefully the dogs defensive backs, all of them will get burnt all day long. If Tennessee plays like they did against Kentucky fans will be going home early.
> 
> That is all


I think we'll be just fine.... I sure hope your Voltards are just as cocky when they come to Athens. 



> Saturday we need Dawg Nation to affect the game !! If you can talk when you leave, you didn’t yell enough !!












						Georgia football: Kirby Smart sends blunt message to the fans
					

Georgia football head coach Kirby Smart wasted no time sending a message to the fanbase ahead of the Tennessee game. The coach took to Twitter to let the e...




					dawnofthedawg.com


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 31, 2022)

I predict the same score as last Sat , Dawgs 42 , Voltards 20, Also think the dawgs D will have 5 sacks and 2 turnovers .


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 31, 2022)

I also hope the refs are on the Vols side or neutral.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> I also hope the refs are on the Vols side or neutral.


I hope they curb stomp your Vols into little orange puddles that get washed down the drain when we turn on the sprinklers to water our grass.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 31, 2022)

bilgerat said:


> I predict the same score as last Sat , Dawgs 42 , Voltards 20, Also think the dawgs D will have 5 sacks and 2 turnovers .


That could very well happen. Remember LSU and Burroughs? They were preseason ranked something like 15th. They came out of nowhere and just outscored teams. UT reminds me of them this year. College football has changed to that it seems nowadays. However, I don't think that they arevas good as that LSU team so, I also think that the Dawgs win. Just something more like 38-34


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 31, 2022)

DAWGS win!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2022)

Dawgs win either by a lot or a little.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 31, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs win either by a lot or a little.


That's quite a display of rigid flexibility.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> That's quite a display of rigid flexibility.



I'm a Marine Corps dad - Semper Gumby.


----------



## weagle (Oct 31, 2022)

I honestly could see it going either way and if one team has a couple of turnovers, it could get lopsided.

The home crowd was a big factor when tenn beat bama, and that will be in the dogs favor this weekend. 

I think Tenn gets up a couple of scores and Kirby sees it slipping away after half time and brings in Carson Beck.  Then it turns into a shootout and Tenn gets the win, based on the fact I think Heupel is a better game day coach than Kirby.   Kirby doesn't seem to grasp that Brock Bowers is an elite player  and he needs the ball 10-12 times a game minimum. 

Tenn +9 seems like a really good bet since I think they win outright.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Oct 31, 2022)

I think it boils down to who can protect their QB.  If Hooker gets comfortable and stays comfortable it is going to be a long night for the Dawgs.  Likewise if Bennett gets the hot hand, it could get out of hand.  

UT offensive line has done an awesome job of protecting Hooker so far.  Let's just hope Boom and Schumann can dial up some packages that get home.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## kingfish (Oct 31, 2022)

Nothing in the world can match up to HUGE game experience, and UGA has a bunch of that.  I could see the Vols hitting a big play or two early and the Dawgs not folding.  I can see the Vols starting to panic because they can't put UGA away and they start to press.  One or two big turnovers against the Vols and the Dawgs pull away.  I see a close and exciting game but that 42-30 range of points, Dawgs on top.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 31, 2022)

ddavis1120 said:


> I think it boils down to who can protect their QB.  If Hooker gets comfortable and stays comfortable it is going to be a long night for the Dawgs.  Likewise if Bennett gets the hot hand, it could get out of hand.
> 
> UT offensive line has done an awesome job of protecting Hooker so far.  Let's just hope Boom and Schumann can dial up some packages that get home.


This is where the game hinges. UGA is not getting to the QB this year. They are ranked 120 and that's against a really weak schedule. Tennessee is not the highest ranked at 33, but they will pressure Stetson all night. 

One thing I don't like about this team and us playing on the road is that we are a highly penalized team and UGA shows to be very disciplined. We can't get behind the chains and beat ourself on the road.

No one has been able to stop this offense. The few times it's performed poorly, it was usually self inflicted. So I'm interested to see what Kirby dials up. But as mentioned,  based off stats,  I don't see y'all getting the pressure you'd want on Hooker. Y'all have a good pass D on paper, but so did Bama, Ky, and LSU, then we went out sliced them up. 

The question is, can GA keep up in a shootout? I think everyone is expecting a Bama vs UT type game.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 31, 2022)

Either team could take it the way they have played this year.  Both have had ups and downs.  I think this one boils down to discipline and mistakes.  If either team has significant penalties or turnovers, I think that shifts the momentum of the outcome.  All things being equal, I think the Dawgs take it in Athens by two scores...I think they win and cover...the spread is currently 8.5 and 64.5 total...so I predict the Dawgs by 11, 42-31...


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 31, 2022)

kingfish said:


> Nothing in the world can match up to HUGE game experience, and UGA has a bunch of that.  I could see the Vols hitting a big play or two early and the Dawgs not folding.  I can see the Vols starting to panic because they can't put UGA away and they start to press.  One or two big turnovers against the Vols and the Dawgs pull away.  I see a close and exciting game but that 42-30 range of points, Dawgs on top.


Bama would disagree with this assessment.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 31, 2022)

Duly noted


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 31, 2022)

I just want to see the Dawgs play a tough game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2022)

Tennessee is not favored to win this game for a reason.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 31, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tennessee is not favored to win this game for a reason.


Because the bookies gonna get some of that ‘shine revenue first!


----------



## bass4fun (Oct 31, 2022)

Vol here.  I believe this game can go either way.  
UGA - Best O they've defended this season
TN - Best D they've faced this season.

UGA has great players up and down.  The talent nod goes to the dawgs.  TN is really good against the run, but I predict GA's RB's will eat up some yards.  GA's two TE's make me very nervous!  

The key will be the typical maxims of close games.  Play clean.  Avoid the stupid penalties that put you behind the sticks, or give the team a first down when you would've stopped them.  Flip the field.  Kick the points when it's available.  And hope the ball bounces in your favor a time or two. 

This game will be entertaining.  Both are confident and playing well.  There will be some laying the wood on both sides!  It's very fun to think we get this "super bowl" type of game before the play-offs.  My hopes are for a close game and the best team take the W.  Most important, that none of these young men get hurt with season ending injuries.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 31, 2022)

weagle said:


> I honestly could see it going either way and if one team has a couple of turnovers, it could get lopsided.
> 
> The home crowd was a big factor when tenn beat bama, and that will be in the dogs favor this weekend.
> 
> ...



You need to go coach your team (they have another vacancy), because what you said above is a loser.  Beck hasn't been in a game like this before, but Stetson has.  If they threw the ball more to Brock, he would be double covered all the time.  You got to keep the defense honest by spreading the ball around and Stetson has done a good job at that.  Stetson is cool enough in the pocket to pick out what they give him.  He made two bad throws Saturday and a lot of good ones that were dropped.

Bet your money on Tenn and weep Saturday.


----------



## Resica (Oct 31, 2022)

Man, this is difficult, just like all the games we pick in the pool. Tennessee has been off the charts recently but Georgia has a great team and is at home. I have no idea yet, but I'll pick one before too long.








i


----------



## Shadow11 (Oct 31, 2022)

This is going to be crazy. Might as well be the national championship. Dawgs by 13. 37-24


----------



## TJay (Oct 31, 2022)

The 'Dawgs are notoriously slow starters.  If the Vols can hang a couple of td's on 'em early it might make for a long afternoon for GA fans.  Hope not, but there is is.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 31, 2022)

Dogs by 14. You can take that to the bank.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2022)

Y’all stop bumpin your gums and get an avatar bet going. You’re not a bunch of paid prognosticators.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Y’all stop bumpin your gums and get an avatar bet going. You’re not a bunch of paid prognosticators.


Don’t hold back BG!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Don’t hold back BG!


I feel like I’m watching the cheerleaders swatting at each other as they’re walking backwards.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2022)

bullgator said:


> I feel like I’m watching the cheerleaders swatting at each other as they’re walking backwards.


The male cheerleaders with that hand thing, “oh stop!”


----------



## kingfish (Oct 31, 2022)

Just read where ESPN Game Day has announced they're headed to Athens, I mean how could they not.  Not a big ESPN fan anymore but still pretty cool when they show up.


----------



## Shadow11 (Oct 31, 2022)

TJay said:


> The 'Dawgs are notoriously slow starters.  If the Vols can hang a couple of td's on 'em early it might make for a long afternoon for GA fans.  Hope not, but there is is.


Just playin around and having fun


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 31, 2022)

Yep, Dawgs by 14 or more. Just a feeling that a blowout is overdue, Dawgs are going run all over them.


----------



## Shadow11 (Oct 31, 2022)

kingfish said:


> Just read where ESPN Game Day has announced they're headed to Athens, I mean how could they not.  Not a big ESPN fan anymore but still pretty cool when they show up.


Don't think it's ever been much bigger


----------



## Shadow11 (Oct 31, 2022)

Wear red or black if you're uga. Just don't let them wear the black with orange stripes. I just watched the "sec in 60" thing on sec network. The ball is impossible to pick up when they are wearing those jerseys. Someone pass this along to uga please!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Nov 1, 2022)

Rat Poison


----------



## antharper (Nov 1, 2022)

I predict all but one or two of you vol fans will disappear, AGAIN !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 1, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Y’all stop bumpin your gums and get an avatar bet going. You’re not a bunch of paid prognosticators.


. Both sides are scared to death. Que the “I don’t bet on my team”


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 1, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Y’all stop bumpin your gums and get an avatar bet going. You’re not a bunch of paid prognosticators.



I didn't see you leading a charge for this prior to last Saturday.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 1, 2022)

I certainly don't predict a blow out.  It will all depend on how well our secondary handles their receivers.  We need to hit their receivers so hard at the line that they fall down.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 1, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> I didn't see you leading a charge for this prior to last Saturday.


I had an avatar bet…….and won!


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 1, 2022)

Bull Dogs win by a touch-down and a half.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 1, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> I certainly don't predict a blow out.  It will all depend on how well our secondary handles their receivers.  We need to hit their receivers so hard at the line that they fall down.


Can't do that anymore unfortunately. Everything is a penalty these days. Or is it? Definitely? Wait nope? Yeah maybe. Let's go to replay. Yep, kick him out. Looks clean to me. I guess it depends on who ya root for


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 1, 2022)

TJay said:


> The 'Dawgs are notoriously slow starters.  If the Vols can hang a couple of td's on 'em early it might make for a long afternoon for GA fans.  Hope not, but there is is.



Unfortunately, I am afraid of the same thing. We get behind early and Stetson starts forcing passes that lead to INT and it could get ugly.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2022)

Dustin Pate said:


> We get behind early and Stetson starts forcing passes that lead to INT and it could get ugly.



That's his one weakness. He thinks he can put it on the money every time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2022)

Shadow11 said:


> Wear red or black if you're uga. Just don't let them wear the black with orange stripes. I just watched the "sec in 60" thing on sec network. The ball is impossible to pick up when they are wearing those jerseys. Someone pass this along to uga please!


I heard Kirby asked for a black out.


----------



## Duff (Nov 1, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I heard Kirby asked for a black out.


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2022)

Duff said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


I know. I don't like it either. I hope he got talked out of it. I haven't heard anything else about it. Now he's just asking for the fans to be LOUD and PROUD.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 1, 2022)

I’d go with the blackout to show DAWG unity, shouldn’t bother TN.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Nov 1, 2022)

I see this going one of three ways: 

GA defense shows up and TN gets stopped dead in their tracks.
It's a dogfight for 4 quarters and ends with whoever has the ball last.
GA thinks they're just going to walk into their home stadium and win without working for it and they lose by 14.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Nov 1, 2022)

"Hopefully the dogs defensive backs, all of them will get burnt all day long. If Tennessee plays like they did against Kentucky fans will be going home early."

UGA ain't Kentucky my friend.  lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2022)

Anyone thinking Hooker is going to be able to just sit in the pocket and wait has another thing coming. And hasn't watched our Defense. AT ALL!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 1, 2022)

Big piece gone for the rest of the season. Nolan Smith is out with a torn pec the rest of the season.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 1, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Anyone thinking Hooker is going to be able to just sit in the pocket and wait has another thing coming. And hasn't watched our Defense. AT ALL!


Yall are dead last in the SEC with 10 sacks on the season and that's against weak competition. That don't count for hurries and pressure and I'm not saying you won't get to Hooker a time or two, but Nolan Smith accounted for 30% of those sacks and word is, he's out.


----------



## jrickman (Nov 1, 2022)

I think there are an awful lot of Vols fans hanging their hats on Bama being as good as they usually are. I’m not so sure that is the case. There may be a rude awakening coming for Big Orange.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall are dead last in the SEC with 10 sacks on the season and that's against weak competition. That don't count for hurries and pressure and I'm not saying you won't get to Hooker a time or two, but Nolan Smith accounted for 30% of those sacks and word is, he's out.


Yep. No way my Dawgs could ever stand up to the Vols... I mean how many straight have we beat you? 5?

What you need to get through your Orange Glasses is you are coming into OUR House. You are playing the FAVORED team. You ain't done squat and you don't mean squat. You are nothing more then another team in the way of Kirby's goal. 

Period.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2022)

jrickman said:


> I think there are an awful lot of Vols fans hanging their hats on Bama being as good as they usually are. I’m not so sure that is the case. There may be a rude awakening coming for Big Orange.


Voltards have been living on HOPE for DECADES!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 1, 2022)

OwlRNothing said:


> GA thinks they're just going to walk into their home stadium and win without working for it and they lose by 14.



Negatory Ghost Rider, these DAWGS know they have to fight for everything and they will.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 1, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’d go with the blackout to show DAWG unity, shouldn’t bother TN.


Why don’t you show sone and start a 
Roll Tide thread against them LSU team. 
Predictions.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Why don’t you show sone and start a
> Roll Tide thread against them LSU team.
> Predictions.


Nobody cares about the West. It sucks.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 1, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nobody cares about the West. It sucks.


Do u think @Ruger#3 is a vol fan now ?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 1, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep. No way my Dawgs could ever stand up to the Vols... I mean how many straight have we beat you? 5?
> 
> What you need to get through your Orange Glasses is you are coming into OUR House. You are playing the FAVORED team. You ain't done squat and you don't mean squat. You are nothing more then another team in the way of Kirby's goal.
> 
> Period.


Your love for my beloved Vols never ceases to amaze me.

You're right,  y'all are favored and you do have home field advantage, and have beaten us 5 in a row, but none of that matters. We will silence the messes and Rocky Top shall echo brilliantly through Sanford Stadium. Our fans will be chanting  "I said its great. To be. A Tennessee Vol" as they pour into the streets of Athens and fill bars around campus after the mighty dawgs fall 

The last time we upset the mutts, we were between the hedges


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Your love for my beloved Vols never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> You're right,  y'all are favored and you do have home field advantage, and have beaten us 5 in a row, but none of that matters. We will silence the messes and Rocky Top shall echo brilliantly through Sanford Stadium. Our fans will be chanting  "I said its great. To be. A Tennessee Vol" as they pour into the streets of Athens and fill bars around campus
> 
> The last time we upset the mutts, we were between the hedges


We're just shaking in our boots..... Your beloved orange cockroaches will be scurrying home Saturday evening.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 1, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> We're just shaking in our boots..... Your beloved orange cockroaches will be scurrying home Saturday evening.


Kirby is. Are you going to answer his call and be in attendance Saturday? If you leave the game with your voice, you didn't yell enough lol


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 1, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Do u think @Ruger#3 is a vol fan now ?


Hush yo mouth!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Kirby is. Are you going to answer his call and be in attendance Saturday? If you leave the game with your voice, you didn't yell enough lol


   

While you guys were throwing mustard bottles and destroying your stadium he was winning a Natty. You Voltards have no one scared. Especially Kirby.

Let the Voltards try some silly stuff and see how fast they get handed a beat down. We don't play down here.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 1, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> While you guys were throwing mustard bottles and destroying your stadium he was winning a Natty. You Voltards have no one scared. Especially Kirby.
> 
> Let the Voltards try some silly stuff and see how fast they get handed a beat down. We don't play down here.


If anything,  Dawg fans will be throwing mustard bottles Saturday as disappointment ensues your fanbase


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If anything,  Dawg fans will be throwing mustard bottles Saturday as disappointment ensues your fanbase


Did you eat paint chips as a child?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 1, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Did you eat paint chips as a child?


Nah, I was more into the glue scene


----------



## Baroque Brass (Nov 1, 2022)

kingfish said:


> Just read where ESPN Game Day has announced they're headed to Athens, I mean how could they not.  Not a big ESPN fan anymore but still pretty cool when they show up.


Seems like Dawgs are cursed when Game Day is in Athens. That and nationally televised game has been a bad omen for the Dawgs.


----------



## bobocat (Nov 1, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Seems like Dawgs are cursed when Game Day is in Athens. That and nationally televised game has been a bad omen for the Dawgs.


Last Natty went just fine nationally televised.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 1, 2022)

I predict Tennessee will be throwing mustard by 13:30 in 4th quarter


----------



## Duff (Nov 1, 2022)

Silly Vols


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 1, 2022)

DAWGS by 17. Qb sacks haven’t been needed, pressuring the qb is all it takes. Our Defense is solid, not 2021, but solid. Our run game and quick passes get the job done. GO DAWGS


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Nov 1, 2022)

I’m absolutely shocked the Auburn Athletic Director hasn’t tapped into the highly qualified coaching pool on the GON Forums.  

I mean there’s clearly a abundance of coaches on here who could beat Kirby Smart or Nick Saban on any given Saturday


----------



## Baroque Brass (Nov 2, 2022)

bobocat said:


> Last Natty went just fine nationally televised.


You do have a point there. I was referring to regular season games.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 2, 2022)

Intersting find


----------



## MYRX (Nov 2, 2022)

Rain in the forecast, so if it happens, who does it effect the most? Probably TN.  Dawgs win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Nah, I was more into the glue scene


That's fair. I didn't think about what was needed for all the wood paneling in them Tennessee trailer parks! Paint is not needed.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2022)

All UGA has heard is they can’t win.. I hope that Rat Poison continues to flow right up until Saturday!


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 2, 2022)

If the Vols were smart, they would negotiate all UGA games be played in MB Stadium.

UGA's record in MB sux.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> If the Vols were smart, they would negotiate all UGA games be played in MB Stadium.
> 
> UGA's record in MB sux.


Vols don't even know the way to that place. Next..... you going to go for a moral victory for the Vols? It's all they have.


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 2, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols don't even know the way to that place. Next..... you going to go for a moral victory for the Vols? It's all they have.



Don't believe in moral victories.
There's winning and all the losers.

2nd place is just the last loser.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Don't believe in moral victories.
> There's winning and all the losers.
> 
> 2nd place is just the last loser.


With ^that^ thinking.. UGA is the hands down favorite.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2022)

elfiii said:


> That's his one weakness. He thinks he can put it on the money every time.


With him being hurt he can't put it on the money every time, I just hope if he starts to slip Kirbster will have the guts to pull him for Beck! 

I am hoping Arik Gilbert plays, this is to important of a game for him to sit on the sideline! 

GO DAWGS


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2022)

bullgator said:


> I had an avatar bet…….and won!



So, you bet against Florida.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2022)

I predict @Browning Slayer is either going to be “deer hunting” or “lose internet” Saturday about 3:25


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I predict @Browning Slayer is either going to be “deer hunting” or “lose internet” Saturday about 3:25


Well, you did predict something right. I am going deer hunting. And as a matter of fact, I'll be at my camp for 10 days straight starting Friday. Something you would know nothing about. It's a thing us deer hunters do in the Fall. We go hunting, a lot. I hunted more during this archery season then you have hunted in the last 10 years.  

But everyone can follow from the Live From The Tree Threads. That's for sure.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> So, you bet against Florida.


Nope. I was offered a bet that Georgia would have 50 points


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 2, 2022)

Seems a lot of  media groups are picking UGA. I see it being a close game, and I don't see my Vols scoring the usual 40+ points. My score prediction is 38-35 Volunteers. Turnover margin will be critical, and special teams play as well. UT's offensive line play has been good, but UGA's defense is fast up front. I'm sure most reasonable fans of both teams are nervous about this one.


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 2, 2022)

joepuppy said:


> Seems a lot of  media groups are picking UGA. I see it being a close game, and I don't see my Vols scoring the usual 40+ points. My score prediction is 38-35 Volunteers. Turnover margin will be critical, and special teams play as well. UT's offensive line play has been good, but UGA's defense is fast up front. I'm sure most reasonable fans of both teams are nervous about this one.


Unless UT's field goal kicker has had an epiphany, the kicking game will play a big role.


----------



## weagle (Nov 2, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Unless UT's field goal kicker has had an epiphany, the kicking game will play a big role.


That was the ugliest winning field goal ever against Bama.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2022)

joepuppy said:


> Seems a lot of  media groups are picking UGA. I see it being a close game, and I don't see my Vols scoring the usual 40+ points. My score prediction is 38-35 Volunteers. Turnover margin will be critical, and special teams play as well. UT's offensive line play has been good, but UGA's defense is fast up front. I'm sure most reasonable fans of both teams are nervous about this one.


You all healed up and back to fighting fires?


----------



## greendawg (Nov 2, 2022)

I think the Dawgs will have a hard time stopping UT offense, but they will get a few stops.  I don't think UT can stop UGA with a healthy offense.  Right now teams are having to pick their poison, either double Bowers and have him torch you deep or let Darnell catch the ball and plow over your linebackers and safeties.  Then you have to deal with McIntosh as a hybrid RB/WR and Edwards as monster in seeing and hitting gaps.  Milton will play, but I'm not sire he is better than Branson Robinson right now.  I'm hopeful AD Mitchell can go, but Ladd, Blaylock, Rosemy-Jacksaint, Dillon Bell, Kearis, Smith, and others are more than capable to provide yards.  Bennett has got to run when he gets the chance and not force throws. 

On defense Chris Smith is a rock solid guy with experience, but Ringo and the young guys like Starks and Everette scare me with their ability to allow catches even with decent coverage.  Ringo seems lost out there at times, and completely loses track of the ball, but has the size and speed to stay with any WR if he can lock in.  Carter being healthy will be the most important player for either team.  Stackhouse, Walthour, and Logue are decent, but Jalen Carter changes a game when in there.  Nolan Smith being out hurts but Chambliss and the young guys have the talent to get the jobp done and sack Hooker.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I think the Dawgs will have a hard time stopping UT offense, but they will get a few stops.  I don't think UT can stop UGA with a healthy offense.  Right now teams are having to pick their poison, either double Bowers and have him torch you deep or let Darnell catch the ball and plow over your linebackers and safeties.  Then you have to deal with McIntosh as a hybrid RB/WR and Edwards as monster in seeing and hitting gaps.  Milton will play, but I'm not sire he is better than Branson Robinson right now.  I'm hopeful AD Mitchell can go, but Ladd, Blaylock, Rosemy-Jacksaint, Dillon Bell, Kearis, Smith, and others are more than capable to provide yards.  Bennett has got to run when he gets the chance and not force throws.
> 
> On defense Smith is a rock solid guy with experience, but Ringo and the young guys like Starks and Everette scare me with their ability to allow catches even with decent coverage.  Ringo seems lost out there at times, and completely loses track of the ball, but has the size and speed to stay with any WR if he can lock in.  Carter being healthy will be the most important player for either team.  Stackhouse, Walthour, and Logue are decent, but Jalen Carter changes a game when in there.  Nolan Smith being out hurts but Chambliss and the young guys have the talent to get the jobp done and sack Hooker.


DAWGS WIN!


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 2, 2022)

Y


Browning Slayer said:


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > You all healed up and back to fighting fires?
> ...


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Resica (Nov 3, 2022)

Whoever I pick , I'll be wrong. Par for the course.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 3, 2022)

Resica said:


> Whoever I pick , I'll be wrong. Par for the course.


The negativity is strong in this one Obi-Wan


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 3, 2022)

One thing is for sure, the Tn fans I see on the facebook fan pages are *extremely *cocky/confident in the game. I hope the Dawgs can bring them back down to earth.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 3, 2022)

bnew17 said:


> One thing is for sure, the Tn fans I see on the facebook fan pages are *extremely *cocky/confident in the game. I hope the Dawgs can bring them back down to earth.


 
We are on the road to Missouri to hunt and we've been listening to sports talk radio and I tell you we might as well not show up. Our team stinks, our stadium is a joke, our scheduleis a joke. I sure hope the vols have been reading all these clippings and coming with that same attitude.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2022)

Unicoidawg said:


> We are on the road to Missouri to hunt and we've been listening to sports talk radio and I tell you we might as well not show up. Our team stinks, our stadium is a joke, our scheduleis a joke. I sure hope the vols have been reading all these clippings and coming with that same attitude.


Sounds like a couple on here.. No need for a playoff or a Natty.


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 3, 2022)

weagle said:


> That was the ugliest winning field goal ever against Bama.


Ugliest and luckiest


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 3, 2022)

....


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 3, 2022)

weagle said:


> That was the ugliest winning field goal ever against Bama.


It was tipped by number 47 I believe


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 5, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Dogs by 14. You can take that to the bank.




What did I win?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Yep, Dawgs by 14 or more. Just a feeling that a blowout is overdue, Dawgs are going run all over them.


Told y'all that I had feeling!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Told y'all that I had feeling!



I figured 14 but it was actually 21. The Vols TD was a result of Defensive Indifference.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 5, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall are dead last in the SEC with 10 sacks on the season and that's against weak competition. That don't count for hurries and pressure and I'm not saying you won't get to Hooker a time or two, but Nolan Smith accounted for 30% of those sacks and word is, he's out.


How did that prognostication play out?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 5, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> How did that prognostication play out?


I think we added 10  lol.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> How did that prognostication play out?


Box score says 6 sacks and 8 tackles for loss. I'd call that a successful day.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2022)

This is good….


----------



## antharper (Nov 5, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This is where the game hinges. UGA is not getting to the QB this year. They are ranked 120 and that's against a really weak schedule. Tennessee is not the highest ranked at 33, but they will pressure Stetson all night.
> 
> One thing I don't like about this team and us playing on the road is that we are a highly penalized team and UGA shows to be very disciplined. We can't get behind the chains and beat ourself on the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## antharper (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## antharper (Nov 5, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall are dead last in the SEC with 10 sacks on the season and that's against weak competition. That don't count for hurries and pressure and I'm not saying you won't get to Hooker a time or two, but Nolan Smith accounted for 30% of those sacks and word is, he's out.


What was this ? Like number 10


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

antharper said:


> View attachment 1187915


Looked like a dirty hooker to me, almost like he got sacked a bunch!!!!


----------



## Shadow11 (Nov 5, 2022)

I'm embarrassed. I said 13, but it was 14. I'm an idiot!


----------



## Duff (Nov 5, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> How did that prognostication play out?


Lolz


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Duff (Nov 5, 2022)

As that wordsmith Mike Tyson said, “everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth “


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Duff said:


> As that wordsmith Mike Tyson said, “everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth “


Or hobnail boot!!!!!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

And just like that.......  the vols slide back into oblivion....


----------



## Duff (Nov 6, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Intersting find
> View attachment 1186968


Just to update, Dawgs still haven’t played a game where both teams scored 30 points since the Rose Bowl against Oklahoma. The Dawgs are still 1-9 when allowing 30 points and are now 74-6 when allowing less than 30.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2022)




----------

